# Problem to start system, SIGNAL 5 TRAP

## rado3105

I had bad sectors on hdd drive(I dont know what was the cause, it is seagate disk), I repaired it using hdd regenerator, and there are no bad sectors there. I am trying to start system but it writes a lot of problems:

images:

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/5861/dsc06109jl9.jpg

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/781/dsc06110bl8.png

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1764/dsc06111ki3.png

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rado3105,

You cannot repair bad sectors but sometimes you can force the drive to map the bad sectors to spares which are provided to prevent the drive from showing bad sectors to the operating system.

In normal life, the drive detects that a sector is getting difficult to read and performs this mapping operation without losing your data.

In your case, the filesystem is still damaged, fsck fails and your root is mounted read only. Everything else follows on. All your errors are attempts to make new files on a read only filesystem,

Boot with a liveCD and make an image of the faulty filesystem then run 

```
fsck -y
```

 on your root partition.

This will blindly attempt repairs *but* it often makes things worse, not better, hence the partition image so you have an undo.

Often, bad sectors indicate that the drive is end of life. Before you invest much time in a drive that may be about to fail permanently, test it with the manufacturers utility. Be aware that some of the tests are destructive of your data.

smartmontools can read the drives internal error log, thats useful sometimes.

----------

## rado3105

thanks for help.

I cant get on some partitions,  I was also trying to use it as usb external hardisk, but no success(cant see the content of partitions).

I have there a lot of datas, I dont want to loose. Is any recovery tool for ext3 filesystem? Free?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rado3105,

First make an image of the drive.  If its damaged you will need ddrescue.

As ddrescue needs to write a log file, you need at least as much space as the faulty drive.

ddrescue reads the easy to read data first the makes multiple attempts to read the damaged sectors.

It will not quit until its read everything, which may not be possible. You can tell from the log how its going though.

When you have the image we can work on that. Data recovery in place may not be possible so you may need space to copy your recovered files to, on top of the drive image. 

If you have lost the partition table or a part of it, it can be reconstructed and as you use ext3, you have several copies of the backup superblock so it may be possible to find an mount these missing partitions. The first step is the image, so we have something to work on.

----------

## rado3105

What is better to use dd_rescue or ddrescue? they seems to be the same

What is better to make image of all partitions and copy it to new disk with ext3 fs? or only one partition(i had on that disk boot partition/ext2/, / partition ext3, data partition ext3.

I created on new disk one big partition with ext3 fs.

WHAT IS BEST WAY TO DO IT?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rado3105,

dd_rescue, with the _ needs a helper script called dd_rhelp

ddrescue without the _ does what dd_rescue and dd_rhelp do together.

I have used the dd_rhelp setup but not the newer ddrescue.

You will make an image of your old disk in a file on your new disk, then we can look at the image and see what we can find.

----------

## rado3105

```
root@PartedMagic:~# ddrescue /dev/hda /dev/hdc1

Press Ctrl-C to interrupt

rescued:   100030 MB,  errsize:       0 B,  current rate:   24838 kB/s

   ipos:   100030 MB,   errors:       0,    average rate:   31271 kB/s

   opos:   100030 MB

Finished  
```

```
root@PartedMagic:~# fsck.ext3 -fyv /dev/hdc1

e2fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)

/sbin/e2fsck: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...

/sbin/e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hdc1

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

```

```
root@PartedMagic:~# e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hdc1

e2fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)

e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hdc1

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

```

I have no idea what is wrong and what to do now

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rado3105,

Thats both good news and bad news.  The good news is that your original drive is not physically damaged.

If it were, ddrescue would still be running but it completed with no errors.

You have made the drive image as a partition on the new drive. It would be best as a file in that partition. 

Mount /dev/hdc1 somewhere, say /mnt/rescue.  Do

```
mkdir /mnt/rescue

mkdir /mnt/part1

mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/rescue

ddrescue /dev/hda /mnt/rescue/image.bin
```

Now try

```
mount -t auto -o loop,ro,offset=32256 /mnt/rescue/image.bin /mnt/part1
```

The last command tries to mount the first partition in the disk image file, read only at /mnt/part1 without making any use of the partition table

If it works, you can read the files there and copy them out. If not, we can try other superblocks.

Your kernel needs loopback support. You may have to 

```
modprobe loop
```

to load it.

----------

## rado3105

```
root@PartedMagic:~# mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/rescue

mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

```
root@PartedMagic:~# modprobe loop

FATAL: Module loop not found.
```

I cant mount it, despite its the right path to partitions.

When I use gparted to see partitions that hdc1 is marked as with not known filesystems|because there is one partition ext2, one ext3, one swap/. Propably it will be better to make another image, but only of one partition, not complete disk. Or?

----------

## rado3105

I just copied using ddrescue only one partition(ext3, 65GB) to /dev/hdc1(140GB). Then I runned fsck.ext3 -fyv /dev/hdc1.

Then I mounted /dev/hdc1 to /mnt/rescue. But after mounting on that partition there are no files or folders, only lost+founds and there seems to be all my files, but strange names.. The folder lost+found has 65GB, like my old partition.

fsck

```

/dev/hdc1: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

    4027 inodes used (0.09%)

     411 non-contiguous inodes (10.2%)

         # of inodes with ind/dind/tind blocks: 20464/19996/19191

13243294 blocks used (75.96%)

       2 bad blocks

       1 large file

    2064 regular files

     305 directories

     456 character device files

     419 block device files

     412 fifos

4294967199 links

       0 symbolic links (0 fast symbolic links)

     371 sockets

--------

    1991 files

root@PartedMagic:~# 

```

root@PartedMagic:/mnt/rescue/lost+found# ls

```
#1030113  #1256000* #209324|  #229624   #31309=   #410245=  #64555

#1030149= #1256001* #209362   #229636   #31315|   #410279   #64557

#1030219  #1256002* #209418   #229658   #31338    #410302|  #64633

#1030246  #1256003* #209426   #229706|  #31372|   #410321   #64636

#1030308| #1256004* #209504   #229720   #31427    #410344|  #64653

#1030370  #1256005* #209590   #229824=  #31441=   #410352|  #64812

#1030378  #1256032* #209591|  #2454193/ #31461|   #410354   #64817

#1030416= #1256033* #209602|  #24626*   #31506    #410365   #64832

#1030521  #1256035* #209613   #270950*  #3151873/ #410379   #64880

#1030533= #12704    #209632=  #2790721/ #31545|   #410390|  #64881

#1030540  #12951=   #209638   #2819459| #31576|   #410398   #64906

#1030559  #12983    #209656   #2819520  #31590    #4145041/ #64927

#1030561  #13121    #209672=  #2819529  #31593|   #4145045* #64936

#1030575  #13212    #209673   #2819633  #31613    #4145046* #64944/

#1030643= #1321493* #209675   #2819649  #31617|   #4145091* #64945|

#1030755| #1321523* #209698|  #2819674| #31618    #4145092* #64948|

#1030776| #1321524* #209701   #2819717  #31625    #4145093* #64949/

#1030787= #1321525* #209714   #2819785  #31714    #4145095* #64950/

#1030788= #1321526* #209782   #2819824= #31767=   #4145096* #64951/

#1030847= #1321527* #209802|  #2819839  #31815    #4145098* #64957/

#1030890  #1321528* #209817   #2819849| #31817=   #4145100* #64968/

#1031013| #1321529* #209864   #2819851= #31838|   #4145103* #64970/

#1031043| #1321530* #209931=  #2819899= #31901    #4145105* #64971/

#1031044  #1321531* #209969   #2819910  #31905    #4145106* #64973/

#1031045  #1321532* #209998|  #2819998| #31932|   #4145108* #64974/

#1031049= #1321533* #210002   #2820025  #31946    #4145110* #64975/

#1031062= #1321534* #210014   #2820031  #31974=   #4145112* #64977/

#1031075  #1321544* #210057   #2820041= #32046    #4145114* #64993

#1031106= #1329697/ #210096|  #2820076  #32055=   #4145117* #65115

#1031107  #1346113/ #210101|  #2820080  #32057    #4145118* #65240|

#1031150  #13584/   #210121/  #2820084| #32077    #4145121* #65288

#1031154  #13629=   #210138   #2820113| #32144    #4145123* #65308|

#1031181  #13704/   #210188   #2820116= #32151    #4145125* #65332=

#1031250| #13705    #210194   #2820129= #32173=   #4145130* #65405

#1031261| #13744    #210220=  #2820146  #32202=   #4145132* #65458

#1031272| #13768/   #210248   #2820161  #32231    #4145134* #65508=

#1031313= #13769    #210259   #2820185  #3225745/ #4145140* #65523=

#1031349  #13771|   #210317|  #2820251  #32313    #4145142* #65544

#1031362  #13824|   #210337   #2820284  #32322|   #4145144* #65560|

#1031371  #13828    #210349   #2820308| #32366=   #4145146* #65576|

#1031375  #13838    #210365   #2820390| #32378=   #4145151* #656641/

#1031462  #14212    #210367|  #2820400= #32381    #4145153* #668992=

#1031484  #1452817* #210373=  #2820420  #32417    #4145154* #669005

#1031503= #1452818* #210392|  #2820510  #32423    #4145169* #669077=

#1031504= #1452819* #210393   #2820527| #32439|   #4145172* #669082

#1031562| #1452820* #210414   #2820549= #32469    #4145174* #669108

#1031569| #1452823* #210463   #2820617= #32493    #4153335* #669217

#1031646= #1452824* #210473=  #2820660= #32496    #4153336* #669241

#1031650| #1452825* #210480/  #2820733  #32503    #4153357* #669248=

#1031702| #1452826* #210489   #2820757| #32518|   #4202497/ #669286=

#1031722| #1452827* #210505   #2820777= #32563    #45245=   #669297|

#1031761  #1452829* #210534=  #2820801  #32594    #45253    #669368

#1031762  #1452830* #210537   #2820802= #32606=   #45276=   #669393

#1031830  #1452831* #210631   #2820804  #32609=   #45286=   #669430=

#1031878= #1452850* #210663   #2820812= #32619=   #45312    #669444=

#1031907  #1452851* #210694   #2820829  #32655|   #45331    #669446

#1031946  #1452869* #210698/  #2820833  #32676    #45340    #669486=

#1031954= #1452870* #210700   #2820838  #32677    #45410    #669504

#1032093  #1452876* #210704|  #2820854  #32699=   #45453    #669518

#1032104  #1452877* #210740|  #2820856  #32755|   #45490=   #669531|

#1032212| #1452878* #210748   #2820915= #32757    #45513    #669631=

#1032282= #1452879* #210753   #2820942| #32805*   #45517|   #669637

#1032300  #1452880* #210815   #2820949  #32806|   #45534|   #669648=

#1032362| #1452882* #210829/  #2820970  #32832|   #45634    #669660

#1032393= #1452890* #210860   #2821000| #3504817/ #45684    #669773

#1032394= #1452891* #210881|  #2821019  #3545857/ #45704    #669774=

#1032450  #1452892* #210890   #2821074| #3570481/ #45717    #669788|

#1032458= #1452893* #210914|  #2821081  #3718225/ #45724    #669805=

#1032501= #1452894* #210953|  #2821099  #3742849/ #45732|   #669870

#1032539= #1452895* #211013   #2821150  #3882385/ #45835|   #669905=

#1032552  #1452896* #211054=  #2821160| #406348   #45868|   #669989=

#1032576| #1452897* #211125|  #2821173| #406365   #45904    #669996

#1032593| #1452898* #211132   #2821196  #406369=  #45919    #670032|

#1032605  #1452899* #211139   #2821225= #406390   #46007|   #670033|

#1032617  #1452900* #211154|  #2821327  #406406   #46073|   #670061

#1032656= #1452901* #211191   #2821364= #406419=  #46132=   #670092|

#1032678| #1452931* #211204=  #2821370| #406422   #46176|   #670101

#1032737| #1452932* #211215=  #2821383  #406424   #46233=   #670118|

#1032758| #14640/   #211294   #2821398| #406461=  #46254|   #670144=

#1032771| #14703    #211323   #2821402  #406475=  #46305    #670152

#1032775| #14720|   #211326=  #2821418  #406505   #46339|   #670336

#1032808  #14721    #211433   #2821432= #406524|  #46357    #670341=

#1032833| #14729|   #211442   #2821448| #406537=  #46401|   #670362=

#1032864  #14748=   #211473   #2821472= #406639   #46454=   #670364=

#1032867| #14862    #211649   #2821496= #406657   #46492|   #670365

#1032869  #14874    #211650|  #2821530  #406668   #46546    #670459|

#1032892| #14875    #211652   #2821575  #406686=  #46590|   #670474|

#1032900  #14896    #211698   #2821576| #406775   #46597|   #670510

#1032944  #14904    #211746=  #2821603  #406784|  #46600=   #670521

#1032959= #14908    #211748   #2821647= #406800=  #46607    #670573=

#1032979  #14917    #211755=  #2821673| #406878   #46664|   #670597|

#1032989| #14950    #211765=  #2821734| #406899   #46702=   #670620

#1033064| #14959    #211786|  #2821757| #406952|  #46706=   #670626=

#1033099= #15027    #211821   #2821790  #406990=  #46764    #670677=

#1033104| #15082|   #211839   #2821837= #407001   #46801|   #670679

#1033149| #15171    #211847=  #2821838  #407031   #46849    #670694=

#1033201  #15174/   #211864|  #2821853= #407053=  #46875=   #670702

#1033247| #15199    #211874   #2821855| #407092   #46882    #670778

#1033292  #15215    #211926   #2821859  #407099|  #46933=   #670816

#1033317| #15228    #211958   #2821861= #407101|  #46936=   #670885

#1033333  #15235    #211964=  #2821927| #407122   #46956    #670916

#1033342| #15236    #211974   #2821931  #407125|  #46994=   #670933|

#1033358| #15237    #211979/  #2821974  #407143   #46996    #670945

#1033364= #15238    #211993   #2821977= #407147   #47034=   #671014|

#1033406| #15239    #212013|  #2822098| #407167=  #47056=   #671035

#1033458  #15248|   #212026=  #2822159= #407175   #47078    #671122

#1033496  #15254    #212039=  #2822203= #407198=  #47100=   #671152

#1033542= #15342    #212043=  #2822207  #407222   #47145    #671168|

#1033625| #15351    #212102   #2822223= #407228=  #47152=   #671175|

#1033646  #15370    #212115   #2822247= #407229   #47211    #671215=

#1033675= #15372    #212135=  #2822255  #407245   #47216    #671246|

#1033706  #15387    #212154   #2822293  #407246|  #47281|   #671257

#1033730= #15388    #212179=  #2822309  #407253   #47307    #671354|

#1033773  #15405    #212200   #2822328  #407263|  #47310=   #671389

#1033816| #15410    #212202   #2822350| #407265|  #47390|   #671443=

#1033841  #15416    #212217|  #2822354= #407273|  #47427    #671454

#1033869  #15465    #212242   #2822356  #407295|  #47433|   #671478=

#1033886| #15497    #212263|  #2822395= #407301   #47446=   #671587

#1033890  #15599*   #212267   #2822404  #407315   #47449|   #671610

#1033904= #15600*   #212289=  #2822410  #407318   #47451=   #671615

#1033924= #15601*   #212309=  #2822414= #407319   #47500|   #671623

#1034017| #15606*   #212325   #2822537  #407327|  #47515=   #671639=

#1034029  #15629|   #212396   #2822538  #407339   #47527    #671645=

#1034081  #15727/   #212437=  #2822542| #407345|  #47534|   #671665

#1034084  #15735/   #212462   #2822603| #407358=  #47581    #671683

#1034116  #15739/   #212558   #2822623= #407362   #47633=   #671765

#1034146= #15740/   #212567   #2822632| #407376|  #47698    #671776=

#1034160= #15760|   #212574   #2822640  #407393|  #47700    #671801

#1034201| #15763    #212607|  #2822641= #407400   #47765=   #671851

#1034204  #15772    #212662=  #2822656= #407403   #47819    #671894

#1206579* #15792*   #212666   #2822738  #407406   #47820|   #671900|

#12328=   #15842    #212709=  #2822742  #407413|  #47821    #671913

#12433    #15900    #212720=  #2822746  #407465   #47823=   #671924

#12447=   #15922    #212725   #2822780= #407480=  #47876    #671952

#1255826* #15924    #212735   #2822789  #407489|  #47892    #671986=

#1255827* #15931    #212757   #2822792  #407494|  #47964    #672007=

#1255828* #15952    #212770=  #2822834| #407524=  #47973    #672040

#1255829* #15959    #212789|  #2822851| #407540   #47994    #672048=

#1255830* #15972    #212842=  #2822864  #407541|  #48040=   #672168

#1255831* #15979    #212898   #2822877  #407575   #48047=   #672196

#1255832* #15986    #212989|  #2822917  #407602   #48051    #672342=

#1255833* #16022    #213068   #2822970  #407605|  #48062|   #672383

#1255834* #16024    #213096   #2823032= #407607|  #48070|   #672422|

#1255835* #16028    #213110   #2823033= #407624   #48086|   #672453

#1255836* #16128    #213138=  #2823064  #407630|  #48311    #672459

#1255837* #16133|   #213165=  #2823068= #407659   #48334|   #672497

#1255838* #16193    #213222   #2823091| #407713|  #48370    #672502

#1255839* #16194    #213237|  #2823110| #407716   #48481=   #672513|

#1255840* #16195    #213348   #2823115  #407745   #48490    #672537|

#1255841* #16196    #213373   #2823158| #407831   #48494|   #672554

#1255842* #16209    #213375   #2823169| #407959   #48606|   #672571

#1255843* #16217/   #2216161/ #2823197= #407962   #48622    #672586|

#1255844* #16233|   #225779=  #2823230  #407981|  #48625    #672609|

#1255845* #16347    #225819=  #2823236  #408008|  #48651=   #672686

#1255846* #16367    #225836|  #2823259  #408085=  #48655    #672795

#1255847* #16378    #225837   #2823284| #408088   #48680=   #672860

#1255848* #1998697  #225839=  #2823286  #408097   #48690    #672923|

#1255849* #1998743= #225845   #2823325| #408147=  #48726|   #672959

#1255850* #1998789= #225851|  #2823356| #408211   #48735    #672963=

#1255851* #1998866  #225854   #2823364  #408214|  #48752=   #672968=

#1255852* #1998884= #225858=  #2823394  #408227|  #48789    #673013|

#1255853* #1998886  #225884=  #2823509= #408272   #48801|   #78005|

#1255854* #1998913= #225908   #2823521= #408288   #48802    #78029=

#1255855* #1998926| #225961   #2823542= #408299   #48817=   #78053|

#1255857* #1998927  #226015|  #28743=   #408305=  #48820=   #78056

#1255858* #1998929  #226045   #28749|   #408313|  #48870    #78159=

#1255859* #1998938| #226065|  #28803    #408317|  #48923|   #78265

#1255860* #1998939  #226105   #28805    #408331   #48949    #78507

#1255861* #1998963  #226129   #28806    #408344|  #48955=   #78535

#1255862* #1999008  #226244|  #28807|   #408357   #49045/   #78631

#1255863* #1999052  #226268=  #28826    #408369   #49055    #78632|

#1255864* #1999091= #226297   #28830    #408371=  #49067|   #78639=

#1255865* #1999194= #226301   #28857    #408373   #49073    #78899=

#1255866* #1999249  #226336   #28858    #408401|  #49145|   #78937|

#1255867* #1999283* #226337   #28921=   #408402|  #49146|   #79033

#1255868* #1999536  #226388   #28949=   #408404=  #49159    #79036|

#1255869* #1999579  #226389|  #28963=   #408452   #49199=   #79063|

#1255870* #1999597  #226432|  #28981    #408454=  #49200|   #79068

#1255871* #1999613= #226434   #28982|   #408533|  #49212|   #79088|

#1255872* #1999698| #226468   #28989    #408540   #49223    #79091

#1255873* #1999704  #226494   #28994    #408614   #49247=   #79169

#1255874* #1999741  #226598|  #29002    #408768   #566353*  #79310

#1255875* #1999932  #226639   #29006    #408776|  #566354*  #79337=

#1255877  #2000032  #226674   #29015=   #408778   #566355*  #79429

#1255879* #2000072= #226767=  #29020|   #408813=  #566356*  #79442

#1255880  #2000082| #226807   #29029    #408826|  #566357*  #79445

#1255881  #2000106  #226832|  #29037    #408839|  #566358   #79508|

#1255882  #2000137  #226846   #29085    #408842|  #566360*  #79510|

#1255884* #2000156= #226872=  #29100    #408845   #566392*  #79537

#1255885* #2000163  #226875   #29125=   #408853=  #566395*  #79544=

#1255886* #2000176| #226973|  #29127    #408857   #566397*  #79653|

#1255887* #2000200= #226976=  #29165=   #408872   #61571|   #79659=

#1255888* #2000215= #227006=  #29172=   #408875   #61575    #79685|

#1255889* #2000247| #227020   #29224|   #408899   #61579    #79747|

#1255890* #2000253  #227034|  #29244    #408901   #61583    #79772

#1255891* #2000288= #227038|  #29265    #408931|  #61587    #79776=

#1255892* #2000333  #227046=  #29292    #408934   #61591    #79801=

#1255893* #2000359| #227064   #29301=   #408962|  #61761    #79814

#1255894* #2000397| #227169=  #29335|   #408998|  #61785    #79815|

#1255895* #2000431  #227216   #29339=   #409005=  #61867|   #79819|

#1255896* #2000434| #227227=  #29393    #409019|  #61897    #79826

#1255897* #2000456| #227266=  #29404|   #409029|  #61960=   #79842|

#1255898  #2000512  #227271|  #29413|   #409041=  #62000    #79860

#1255899* #2000537  #227305|  #29466    #409053|  #62014    #79866|

#1255900* #2000569| #227334   #29486=   #409060|  #62047    #79875

#1255901* #2000575= #227336   #29516=   #409061   #62052    #79889

#1255902* #2000591| #227365=  #29533    #409070   #62103    #79908

#1255903* #2000643  #227440   #29535|   #409088=  #62128|   #79909

#1255904* #2000679= #227476=  #29683    #409150=  #62135    #79935

#1255905* #2000783= #227562   #29687    #409153   #62141|   #80006

#1255906* #2000792  #227605   #29727    #409170|  #62176=   #80044

#1255908* #2000865  #227613=  #29742    #409181   #62201=   #80077|

#1255909* #2000878= #227616=  #29748=   #409185|  #62213=   #80093|

#1255910* #2000900  #227741|  #29777    #409204|  #62288    #80096

#1255911* #2000908  #227752   #29803|   #409210   #62411=   #80249=

#1255912* #2000918= #227768=  #2987713/ #409216   #62457    #80304=

#1255913* #2000923| #227793=  #29910    #409224   #62486    #80349

#1255914* #2000994= #227888|  #29919|   #409247|  #62495    #80374=

#1255915* #2000997= #227894   #29920|   #409291   #62496=   #80381=

#1255916* #2001032| #227909   #29924    #409294|  #62504|   #80535

#1255917* #2001070  #227942   #29995    #409303   #62566    #80544=

#1255918* #2001107| #227965   #30102=   #409318|  #62593=   #80545=

#1255919* #2001111  #227974|  #30116    #409327|  #62741    #80556|

#1255920* #2001152| #227982   #30131    #409332   #62749    #80577

#1255921* #2001173  #228012=  #30141|   #409340|  #62750=   #80592

#1255922* #2001214  #228047|  #30179    #409343   #62752    #80605

#1255923* #2001216= #228064|  #30184    #409345   #62794    #80619|

#1255924* #2001231  #228100   #30186    #409361   #62801|   #80635

#1255925* #2001234  #228116   #30200|   #409384   #62802    #80644

#1255926* #2001344| #228121   #30202=   #409386|  #62919|   #80717

#1255927* #2001358  #228130=  #30240|   #409387   #62921=   #80726=

#1255928* #2001387  #228160   #30246    #409390   #62941    #80746=

#1255930* #2001402  #228215=  #30263    #409402   #62954    #80759

#1255931* #2001407  #228219|  #30269    #409416=  #63000    #80769

#1255932* #2001452  #228268   #30279    #409419|  #63005    #80789=

#1255933* #2001467  #228283=  #30335|   #409439=  #63025=   #80799|

#1255934* #2001532| #228307   #30355=   #409446   #63027|   #80814|

#1255935* #2001577| #228345|  #30357    #409451|  #63052|   #80817=

#1255936* #2001592| #228378=  #30371=   #409453   #63057    #80838=

#1255937* #2001596  #228433   #30375    #409473   #63061=   #80840

#1255938* #2001664  #228460|  #30413|   #409479|  #63083    #80842|

#1255939* #2001698  #228487|  #30419=   #409486   #63108=   #80851=

#1255940* #2001767| #228501=  #30420    #409488|  #63158    #80885

#1255941* #2001771| #228502   #30429    #409498   #63215    #80943|

#1255944* #2001776= #228537   #30430    #409507   #63229    #80983=

#1255945* #2001777  #228550|  #30437    #409518   #63233|   #81055

#1255957* #2001834  #228570   #30475    #409536   #63264=   #81060|

#1255958* #2001901= #228573   #3053380/ #409538   #63339    #81135

#1255959* #2001907  #228624|  #30565    #409547   #63423    #81165=

#1255960* #2001934= #228627   #30625|   #409579   #63439|   #81173=

#1255961  #2001948  #228663   #30639=   #409604   #63516    #81186

#1255962  #2001961  #228679=  #30655    #409624=  #63589    #81202=

#1255966* #2001969  #228682=  #30664    #409635|  #63593|   #81234

#1255967* #2001978| #228778   #30680    #409645   #63609    #81238

#1255968* #2002029  #228803|  #30755    #409662   #63629*   #81245|

#1255969* #2002053  #228821   #30787    #409689   #63706|   #81250|

#1255970* #2002055  #228872=  #30826=   #409695   #63776=   #812593*

#1255971* #2002137| #228908   #30837    #409708|  #63790=   #81261|

#1255972* #2002157| #229067   #30863|   #409711=  #63797=   #81265|

#1255973* #2002216  #229090|  #30876    #409740|  #63851    #81282=

#1255974* #2002217  #229171=  #30908=   #409746   #63859    #81285

#1255975* #2002218| #229177   #30910    #409748   #63894    #81309=

#1255976* #2002228| #229183|  #30915    #409782   #63906=   #81593

#1255977* #2002237| #229250   #30920    #409803   #63907=   #81622=

#1255978* #2002239= #229271|  #30964    #409804   #63920    #81649=

#1255979* #2002272  #229281   #30970|   #409806=  #63941    #81673|

#1255980* #2002287| #229284=  #30974=   #409821|  #63942=   #81829=

#1255981* #2002345  #229307   #30978    #409851   #63956    #81831

#1255982* #2002365  #229309=  #30993|   #409867|  #63960    #81861

#1255983* #2002385= #229350   #30996=   #409901|  #63993=   #81880

#1255984* #2002398  #229355   #30999=   #409915   #63998|   #81885|

#1255985* #2002421| #229359=  #31004    #409950=  #64074    #81887|

#1255986* #2002441  #229395|  #31014    #409957   #64127    #81969=

#1255987* #2002447| #229451   #31035|   #409959   #64177|   #81999

#1255988* #2002459  #229454   #31041    #409973=  #64188=   #82030|

#1255989* #2002505= #229456|  #31080    #410025|  #64213    #82031

#1255990* #2002532| #229488   #31149    #410041|  #64250|   #853633/

#1255991* #2002580= #229527|  #31160=   #410043   #64253    #861842/

#1255992* #2002607| #229534   #31173    #410058|  #64281|   #870049/

#1255996* #2002614| #229538   #31189|   #410072|  #64372

#1255997* #2002676  #229566|  #31192    #410104   #64434

#1255998* #2002725  #229568|  #31248|   #410130   #64446=

#1255999* #2002739  #229583   #31256    #410165   #64453
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rado3105,

fsck is a tool of last resort. It  often makes things worse, not better. It should never be used on your only copy of a partition.

Its use is to make the filesystem meta data self consistant. It says nothing about your data on the filesystem

You must not let any changes be made to the filesystem - hence trying to mount it read only.

Those files in lost+found are your directories files and file fragments that were in the partition. fsck has named them after their inode numbers

You can tell from the colours what they are - dark blue files are directories. You may be able to identify the real names from the contents but its hard work.

I have not given up on recovering most of your data yet but not from lost+found.  Go back to doing what I was advising. You will need to build loop support for your kernel as follows:-

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

press the / key and enter loop, scroll down to 

```
  │ Symbol: BLK_DEV_LOOP [=m]                                               │  

  │ Prompt: Loopback device support                                         │  

  │   Defined at drivers/block/Kconfig:208                                  │  

  │   Depends on: BLK_DEV                                                   │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Block devices (BLK_DEV [=y])  
```

navigate the kernel config and set 

```
Loopback device support
```

  as <M> if its < >.

If its <*>, you already have it in your kernel as a built in and it cannot be loaded separately.

exit menuconfig, being sure to save your changes. Build and install the modules with

```
make modules

make modules_install

modprobe loop
```

Make a new whole drive image, do not use fsck on any part of it and attempt the mount I described earlier.

If it fails, mount has a few more parameters we can try to make it use backup superblocks, however, these can only work if the drive image is as intact as possible.

The idea is to find out details of the partitions using as little on disk data as possible. We know the the first partition starts at 32256 bytes from the start of the drive (offset=32256) when we know its size, we can work out where the next partition starts and so on.

After you have your image, you could do 

```
dd if=/path/to/drive/image of=/bootsec.bin count=1 bs=512 
```

and email me the bootsec.bin file.

It will contain the partition table. That may be useful if we can't get anythng to mount.

----------

## rado3105

```
Mount /dev/hdc1 somewhere, say /mnt/rescue. Do

Code:

mkdir /mnt/rescue

mkdir /mnt/part1

mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/rescue

ddrescue /dev/hda /mnt/rescue/image.bin

Now try

Code:

mount -t auto -o loop,ro,offset=32256 /mnt/rescue/image.bin /mnt/part1

The last command tries to mount the first partition in the disk image file, read only at /mnt/part1 without making any use of the partition table

If it works, you can read the files there and copy them out. If not, we can try other superblocks. 
```

after this steps I have mounted first/boot/ partition as /mnt/part1. 

INFO ABOUT PARTITION:

23 items, totalling 89.3 MB

(some contents unreadable)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rado3105,

Thats a start but I guess you don't need anything from there.

We need to know the size of the first partition to find the next one.

Do that 

```
dd if=/path/to/drive/image of=/bootsec.bin count=1 bs=512
```

I was asking for and email it to me as an attachment. Its your Master Boot Record and partition table. Reading that is the easiest way to find your next partition.

With the first partition mounted, df will show its size. We can use that to 'guess' the start of the second partition.

----------

## rado3105

```
r-c@r-c-desktop:~$ sudo dd if=/mnt/rescue/image.bin of=/bootsec.bin count=1 bs=512

1+0 records in

1+0 records out

512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.0450679 seconds, 11.4 kB/s
```

df:

```

/dev/hda1            135318892  97973416  30471668  77% /mnt/rescue

/mnt/rescue/image.bin

                         93307     93305         0 100% /mnt/part1

/dev/hdc1                93307     93305         0 100% /media/disk
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rado3105,

So the first partition is about 93307kB.

Please email me the file /bootsec.bin, or put it on a pastebin and post a link to it.

It looks like your second partition starts at offset=98703360

Provided that its not swap 

```
mount -t auto -o loop,ro,offset=98703360 /mnt/rescue/image.bin /mnt/part1
```

should try to mount it. If it fails, the error message is important

----------

## rado3105

here is image, if deposit is not good for you I can upload it where you say:

http://depositfiles.com/files/7ia2y7tfi

I mounted next partition it seems like / partition, but not complete:

```
root@r-c-desktop:/mnt/part1# ls

bin  boot  lost+found  media  opt  root  sys  usr
```

df:

```
/dev/hda1            135318892  97973416  30471668  77% /mnt/rescue

/mnt/rescue/image.bin

                      14564812  14180384         0 100% /mnt/part1

/dev/hdc1                93307     93305         0 100% /media/disk

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rado3105,

As you say, thats the incomplete root filesystem.

Recover what you can by copying files.

Your pastebin is 89Mb ... it should be 512B  I need the file you made with dd ... /bootsec.bin

----------

## rado3105

Sorry, but I dont know where is that file bootsec.bin saved

I executed it like this, but dont know where it is saved:

```
r-c@r-c-desktop:~$ sudo dd if=/mnt/rescue/image.bin of=/bootsec.bin count=1 bs=512

1+0 records in

1+0 records out

512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.00746128 seconds, 68.6 kB/s

r-c@r-c-desktop:~$ 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rado3105,

Its saved in / because of= becan with a /, which means its an absolute path name.

```
ls /
```

  will show it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rado3105,

I have your email and have part decoded the partition table. I'll finish it tomorrow.

----------

## rado3105

ok thanks a lot

----------

## rado3105

Thanks for help I solved it using some windows recovery application.

----------

